# Any of you guys SEO gurus?



## Dawgwood (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm currently in the process of researching S.E.O. until my eyes bleed lol...any helpful advice would be greatly appreciated. 

My brand is being produced as we speak. Figured i'd take this time and optimize my site as much as possible. If it's of any importance to the advice my brand is based on tattoo style artwork.

BTW, i'm not being a lazy *** and expecting you guys to throw me a life preserver (hate those peeps). Just using this awesome forum as the additional resource it is.

Thanks in advance folks.


----------



## royalAtom (Apr 15, 2014)

Dawgwood said:


> I'm currently in the process of researching S.E.O. until my eyes bleed lol...any helpful advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> My brand is being produced as we speak. Figured i'd take this time and optimize my site as much as possible. If it's of any importance to the advice my brand is based on tattoo style artwork.
> 
> ...


check out Quick Sprout — I'm Kind of a Big Deal for all things SEO I use this as my to go to resource all the time.


----------



## TPrintDesigner (Sep 16, 2007)

1) Source an aged domain (10+ year) which has been in constant use and never been black listed

2) Do everything in the two links below

Webmasters ? Google


Videos https://www.youtube.com/user/GoogleWebmasterHelp


Everything else you hear is just speculation or snake oil.


----------



## strummingbeat (Mar 19, 2014)

You need to be patience it's not one day job. You have to work continuously. Pinterest help me alot


----------



## Dawgwood (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks for the info guys, definitely gonna check those links. I know its a persistant attention kind of thing. Just curious what has worked for the forum folks


----------



## EddieM (Jun 29, 2009)

I am very good at SEO been doing it forever it seems like.

Do a search in google for cedar signs my site is number 1 in the US well it was my site i sold that business but i did the site and the seo not the best site and the shopping cart is not working now as the guy i sold it to is not selling right now.

I have lots of number one or page one site.

Most SEO stuff you read is junk and they try and sell you something.
Over the years i have user and own all the top SEO programs including programs that will auto set up hundreds of facebook and other accounts in no time at all and let you post to all of then so one points to the next and the next and so on.
I dont use that anymore that was big a few years back and worked amazing.

Now days google is harder to deal with go by the rules and use then to your advantage.

First you need to know what your market is or you can never set your site up to show up for that market.

Who is going to buy your shirts? what will they search for in google to find you if you do not know this then you are sunk before you start.

If you do know then us it like
If people search for tattoo style T Shirts (first off how many search for this do you even have a market for this)

If so do this

I would use a wordpress site for sure and use a SEO plug in and use Super cash to make the site load faster google like fast loading sites.

At the top of your site use the most searched for words people would use to find you.

So your title should be something like - welcome to our tattoo style T Shirts from your business name.

Every image you add to your site name it. - tattoo-style-T-Shirts-image-1, tattoo-style-T-Shirts-image-2, and so on for every thing.
Why this will get google to pick up the images and place them in the google images/photos so people can search the google photos for that topic and your image will end up in that for customers to click on to go right to your site.. so many people miss out on this one super big thing.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Folks can think they are #1, however, it will depend on where there searcher is searching from.....There seems to be more "geo-targeting" involved these days....So in some areas local websites will show up higher than more distant ones....


----------



## EddieM (Jun 29, 2009)

Ok more i am typing fast so my wording is off some but all the info is rock solid.

In every are of wording you have add in the words tattoo style T-Shirts but never use it in a row or close to each other make sure it is with in a description of something like.

When we design our tattoo style T-Shirts we use the best of that and this and so on make this around 25 words or more then start the next one like.

Our customers love our tattoo style T Shirts because they love the look and the feel of tem so on so on.

Over all you want a good 350 to 500 words on your home page and have your main key words people find my used as many times as you can with out being to much.

Get you new site indexed in google..
Do something like go to yahoo and joind a few chat rooms to do with tattoos and make posts in them with your new website google looks at new yahoo posts all the time and will index any new site then find something as fast as a hour or two. Do the same in facebook.

Make a video and have it in a youtube account google owns youtube and place at least one of your tube linked videos on your home page.

Make your site 6 or more pages and have a lot of text for google to rank.

Get good back links for tattoo websites and other t shirt website

Start a facebook business page and link it back to your new site also start a google site and do the same.

Start a _Pinterest_ account under your own name not your business name and go in a pin every image on your website and do the same for some other tattoo site so its not just all your image in your account.

Post photos of shirts that are not on your website into your facebook and google accounts and then pin them to.

Ad a pinning plugin to your website making it super easy for people to pin your images so all thei friends can see what they like.

This all a good start

Then start making blog posts every day and use all yout key words in every post you can use a different set of key words for each posts so all week you have a new post every day aount something do this for a month the you can drop down to once a week or so.
Google loves sites that provide new content so as you add in now content every day for a month google will eat it up and your site will move up very fast with everything else i have pointed out.

I will be doing the same soon for some sites i am about to start.

I have done this over and over on site i make for people most all the site i have done on on page one in google for the main key words i went after.

OO make your website responsive so it works for both desktop and cell users google like that and you will get more sales from cell users.

Things not to do.

Do not make a list like

We make shirts that

. look like tattoo
. have tattoo images on them
. are design my tattoo makers
. and so on tattoo

Google hates a list that has the same word in it more that 2 times as they then looks like word spamming.

Are you making your own website yourself??

If so i hope you know how.
if not make sure who ever is doing it is using wordpress and the right plugins and the site is a responsive design if not get your money back.
I would only use a flat stye design now days.

Dont ask me if i do websites yes i do but i have no time right now to work on any more.

Good luck with it.

what is your website address?


----------



## EddieM (Jun 29, 2009)

If they are looking for a local product then yes but for a non local products no.. a tattoo style T Shirt is not a local search product unless you just want to set it up for selling out of a store location in one town for people to come into and pick up then yes local.


----------



## jannatul31 (Feb 20, 2014)

SEO is not a matter of 2 or 3 days, it is a continuous process and you have to have patience for this.


----------



## EddieM (Jun 29, 2009)

Yes that is true but in one day you can change a site and turn it around by changing whats all on the site.
Working hard on SEO for a continuous process but not doing it right will get you no place what you can do in one day doing it right can be much better and jump a site up fast.

For the continuous process keep adding new posts all the time with the right key words and keep working on more back links. The more the better.

On page optimization is king right now with out that your not going to move up much even with back links.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

The search engines continuously change so SEO will also change. If your site is well organized and relevant to your industry and gets traffic then you have most of the battle.


----------



## strummingbeat (Mar 19, 2014)

nice conversation,,,,, need more info from you guys


----------



## Paulprint (Jul 19, 2013)

Sites with common products, such as t-shirts have the hardest time with SEO and getting listed page #1 or #2 on Google. It seems that Google likes text, lots of it that relate to the search. The more text with relevant key words and more importantly descriptive terms valid to the search usually get ranked higher. Good page titles and descriptions that nail the subject help too.

Using Wordpress as your platform with Yoast SEO is also good as it assists with getting the pages and content right. Still though, not an easy task. Years ago, was much easier.


----------



## wrkalot (Mar 2, 2011)

Set aside at least one hour a day to focus on offsite and on site SEO, in a "natural" way, using the methods described above and in time it will pay off.


----------



## ccUtah (Mar 23, 2014)

great information on this page


----------



## jannatul31 (Feb 20, 2014)

EddieM said:


> Yes that is true but in one day you can change a site and turn it around by changing whats all on the site.
> Working hard on SEO for a continuous process but not doing it right will get you no place what you can do in one day doing it right can be much better and jump a site up fast.
> 
> For the continuous process keep adding new posts all the time with the right key words and keep working on more back links. The more the better.
> ...


You are right Eddie, now a days unique and fresh content is the king. Along with this social media marketing is also playing an important role.


----------



## Simon12 (Jun 17, 2014)

Dawgwood said:


> I'm currently in the process of researching S.E.O. until my eyes bleed lol...any helpful advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> My brand is being produced as we speak. Figured i'd take this time and optimize my site as much as possible. If it's of any importance to the advice my brand is based on tattoo style artwork.
> 
> ...


Hi one thing I would like to tell you is that SEO is totally shifted to the content marketing or practices has been changed a lot. So you need to go for the fresh practices that is branding, social media sharing and content marketing instead of looking for old fashioned seo techniques.


----------



## EddieM (Jun 29, 2009)

I am not even sure what you are saying on that.

content marketing what is that.?
Are you talking about the content on your website?

Then yes content on the website has to be right to rate good. A lot of old fashioned seo techniques still work 100% but some of the more overboard ones do not anymore.

Most people never have enough content on their home page to let google know what the website site is about if It is not 100% clear and over and over many time on the home page then you will not get listed well in google..

Most t shirts sites never have what is needed on the home page to be able to do well.

What wording you put on your website and how you do the wording is so important it can make or break a site.

Just a few days ago i wrote a review of a product and with in 24 hours i have it on page 3 all ready by the way i worded it passing up hundreds of other sites also talking about it.
With the wrong wording i might be on page 200.

I am working on putting up over 30 new websites for some products i am starting to sell. I expect to have all 30 of them on page one for the topic i am shooting for with in a year but may should be around 6 months but it may take me up to a year to get them all going and up and running as i am selling products now all ready.

I have one new site that is on page 3 all ready and many sites all on page one that i run for customers of mine.

I think facebook ads can be a good thing to if done right.

Get a shopping cart put right into facebook.

I love using the Ecwid shipping cart for two main reasons.

#1 the cart is hosted with them not on your website. To make the cart show up you use any website and just add in a few lines of code and you have a full working shopping cart on that site. 
The big advantage with this is if like me you are going to have lots of websites then for each site you drop in the few lines of code and every site you make can have the full working shopping cart in seconds.
And you manage the one cart from your Ecwid admin area and any thing you change is auto changed on all your websites at once.
Add in a new product and it is live on all your websites right then.

#2 You can add the full Ecwid cart right into your facebook page and have a full shopping cart selling things right on facebook.
You can also auto feed to to other selling sites.
I have been using it for over 5 years now they have come a long way with a lot of great new features now to.




Simon12 said:


> Hi one thing I would like to tell you is that SEO is totally shifted to the content marketing or practices has been changed a lot. So you need to go for the fresh practices that is branding, social media sharing and content marketing instead of looking for old fashioned seo techniques.


----------

